
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Beta 1 Released. - Garbage
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-March/000156.html
======
timc3
I spun up 12.04 desktop on physical hardware with discreet nvidia graphic card
( I have a lot of experience with server ) and I must say I was hugely
impressed by the usability of the system.

Without thinking about it I was clearly able to get work done, navigate the
system, access network shares.

If only I could have illustrator, Photoshop and the other graphics apps I use
daily I expect I would be more than happy.

Would totally recommend checking 12.04 out.

~~~
dchuk
The Adobe stack is really the only thing that keeps me on OS X. I'd much
prefer to code on a system that shares the exact same stack as what I host
with.

~~~
arianb
It's for this reason that I use Vagrant (<http://vagrantup.com/>) - don't have
to care what my development workstation is; I just spin up a virtual machine
to hack and test in. :)

~~~
timc3
So you spin up an instance with Adobe software in?

~~~
Ecio78
I think he means he uses a local virtualbox virtual machine for all his
development stuff so he doesnt need to care about which OS (win, linux, osx)
is running on his physical machine.

~~~
arianb
I should have been more clear, but this is what I meant.

------
yepreally
Looking forward to 12.04. I liked Unity in 11.10 despite the community
backlash. They need to move the "dock" horizontal and on bottom though, and
let you reorganize the dock even after an app is locked into it. Basically,
they should recreate OS X's interface except without the silly widgets. Also,
the software download manager is nasty-ish in 11.10. It gets locked up quite a
bit without being able to see why, and you have no way to stop
download/installs other than killing it or restarting. Finally, the lack of a
screensaver in Unity nor the ability to easily change display settings by
right-clicking on the desktop is stupid.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Horizontal docks waste a lot of precious vertical space on widescreen
monitors.

~~~
replax
I agree. While it might take some time to get used to at first, I think it's
worth it. In the end, you will be able to use more of your screen, because
honestly, most applications are not optimised for 16:9 (/10) screens.

~~~
ekianjo
> take some time

I boot Ubuntu almost everyday, and I _still_ happen to position my mouse at
the bottom when I want to access the application bar, before realising that
nothing comes up and I went in the wrong place.

It's funny how the screen setup has become just like a reflex after years and
years of practice. It's really hard to get used to new choices in design.

~~~
replax
About how long have you been using Ubuntu with the vertical application bar
for? I know it is highly personal, but I am trying to figure out a rough
amount of time...

I have never really been a user of Ubuntu myself but when I (mainly) switched
to Linux from Windows, it only took a couple of day to get used to it. Then
again, I was never clicking the icons in the application bar before (win key
-> typing -> enter).

~~~
ekianjo
i installed 11.10 in december, so about 3 months ago now. I should add that i
use opensuse a lot on another machine, with an horizontal cairo dock, so i am
not always on Ubuntu standards. I really like the win key to start programs,
though.

------
SkyMarshal
_> The technology that allows GPUs to go into a very low power consumption
state when the GPU is idle (RC6) is now enabled by default for Sandy Bridge
systems, which should result in considerable power savings when this stage is
activated._

Awesome. Now they just need to get Optimus and Switchable Graphics working.

Also, nice of them to list the changes for the other Ubuntu variants as well,
even though they're not officially supported. Didn't realize they did this.

~~~
arianb
> Awesome. Now they just need to get Optimus and Switchable Graphics working.

Would that they could. There is some work going on in bumblebee and its
branches, but some of the design decisions made in X Server make it nigh-
impossible to actually implement.

Wayland might, though.

------
Drbble
It took a year, but Linux graphics finally runs on Sandy Bridge hardware:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_sandy_2011&num=1)

------
yxhuvud
> * A new way to quickly search and access any desktop application's > and
> indicator's menu, called the HUD, can be accessed by taping the > Alt key
> and entering characters.

I don't tend to be complain alot about updates of Ubuntu, but I really hope
that button is customizable. I'd not be happy if I'd have to rebind meta key
in emacs.

~~~
lvillani
It doesn't trigger the HUD if you type a key sequence but it's quite easy to
activate it nonetheless.

Anyway, the command below is all that's needed to disable it.

    
    
        gconftool-2 -s /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/show_hud -t string ''
    

You can also take the scenic route and use CCSM.

------
esolyt
Are the application developers supposed to add any functionality to HUD or it
just recognizes menu items automagically?

~~~
fader
It populates from the menus themselves, using the framework already developed
to pull the menu entries into the Unity panel. I believe it is possible to
expand beyond this (e.g. having 'synonyms' recognized by the HUD) but it's
still early days.

------
rdtsc
Loaded it on a MacBook. Works well. I really like the UI. It looks like they
put a good amount of work into it.

~~~
SkyMarshal
MacBook Pro or Air?

~~~
rdtsc
Older, regular MacBook (not Pro or Air). [Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.4GHz].

------
ralphc
I upgraded three things at once - OSX Lion, VMWare Fusion 4, and Ubuntu 12.04
- and one or more of those things enabled the fancy graphics, windows fade in
and out, the nicer task switcher, all that when you enable 3d graphics in the
VM.

------
ajarmoniuk
Doesn't work on my T500 (Intel i915 graphics). Shows black screen after
everything loads. Does anyone else have this?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Did you try increasing the screen brightness with the keyboard function?
Happens to me too, but it's the brightness getting set to 0.

------
ramblerman
how stable is it?

Can I upgrade my development environment, or are there still a lot of issues?

~~~
ttt_
If stability is important to you, then I'd suggest waiting for at least the
Release Candidate, though the actual release of a LTS version is probably as
stable as you can get (considering a new release).

~~~
JshWright
Ubuntu doesn't do Release Candidates anymore (at least for LTS releases...).

There is another Beta scheduled for March 29th, with a final release on April
26th.

In my opinion, if stability is really your top priority, wait until after the
first point release (12.04.1) on July 19th. My 10.04 boxen will be staying at
10.04.4 until after 12.04.1 has been out for a little while.

------
indiecore
Downloading the Xubuntu release now, hopefully it fixes the few little
problems I've had since I switched desktop managers.

Also, I've completely clogged my pipes this morning with OS beta downloads,
first Win 8, now this.

------
bobbles
Dunno if this is the right place to say it but there's a typo in the very
first feature listing "taping" should be "tapping".

